# Current tank



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I have a tank at home that i would like to add some live plants to. It is just a low tech tank, but right now it has a substrate of cream/white colored rock. Its kinda large. I would rather not put alot of money into a new substrate but need something that will hold down the plants better. Could i just add some play sand or white sand from my LFS and let it mix in?


Thanks


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Why not just remove the gravel and add pool filter sand, it cost about $8 for a 50lb bag.


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

Thought about that, but i havent found a close place to get pool filter sand. I ordered some quart sand from 3m for my other tank, but that was 50 bucks.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

If you want some silica sand, there is a pool store close to me. I believe they sell it in 50lb bags for $9.99. I need to run by the store in the next few days so I will check the price for you. You can pick it up at the September meeting if you want it.

With the silica sand, you should just be able to add some on top of your existing gravel. It will do a good job of helping to hold down the palnts but will get mixed in with the gravel over time. 

If you can hold off till the meeting, Eric is doing an aquascaping demo and you should be able to see first hand how to set up a substrate.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

A layer of laterite/peat on the bottom would also be a boon if you are using sand as a substrate. I think this is what I will end up doing as substrate for a 75 gallon tank is looking to cost a pretty penny *cough* Tom *cough* special substrate *cough*


----------



## ctmpwrdcamry (May 23, 2005)

I have peat in my current tank. Still not sure if im going to completly redue the substrate to sand or just add it. I know the sand would settle to the bottom, but it still would add in keeping the plants rooted.

As for my friends gold fish tank, im trying to talk her into getting two bags, but i have to find out how big the tank is first. ](*,)


----------

